# Civ City Rome Installation



## nileshh (Jan 22, 2009)

I have Civ City Rome and it installs well but when I launch it, the entire screen, other than the initial intro videos, starts flickering and once the game starts the graphics go corrupt and I just cant play. 

What can be the issue?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your full system specs, including the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts).

Does your computer meet the game's recommended requirements?

What version of the graphics driver are you using? Have you tried reinstalling it?

Are all your drivers, MS updates and DirectX up to date? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?

Are you playing at your monitor's native resolution?

Does the situation improve if you drop all the in-game graphics options to minimum?


----------

